# Nissan Maxima 08 interchange



## Jawad.akari (Dec 13, 2019)

What’s interchange range of bumpers for a 2008 Maxima? Would a 06 bumper fit on a 08?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, 2007-2008 used the same bumper cover. 2004-2006 used the same bumper cover within those years and 2009-2014 used the same bumper cover within those years.


----------

